# Rockler ?? Guide for scale size lumber



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Help!!
Several weeks ago I was reading a post about a accessory that made it easy and safer to cut scale size lumber on a table saw. The tool has a built-in guide that allows cuts as thin as 1/16th of an inch. I found the manufacturers site from the link in the forum comments but now I can't find it. I think it is on the Rockler site but now can't find it.
One feature was a small roller that kept the material from flexing during the cutting process.
As I recall that information was in response to a post in the Buildings forum but so far no luck finding it.
Any and all help appreciated as my site is far enough along for 1:24 scale buildings as well as trains


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one and it is quite useful and easy to use.

*Rockler Thin Rip Tablesaw Jig Item # 36833*


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks. 

This is what I was looking for. I'm looking forward to making my own lumber rather than buying it. 

Will be cutting redwood rather than cedar but I'm sure it will work out well.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't forget to use a zero-clearance insert / throat plate.

I've cut redwood, cedar, ipe, mahogany, oak and cherry without issue.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

fyrekop 
That was my post, it does work great, especially if you have an easy moving fence
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/88072-cutting-thin-lumber-more-safely.html


----------

